# Cool new species of jumping spiders discovered



## hypostatic

Shockingly Beautiful Purple and Gold Species of Jumping Spider Found in Thailand! : The Featured Creature

Check out these ridiculous fellas:


----------



## IEatBugs

Wow, I absolutely despise spiders but these are amazing looking creatures.


----------



## boombotty

I wouldn't mind a few of these on top of my tanks catching all the escapee ff's


----------



## hypostatic

I know! I've never really kept spiders before, but I'd TOTALLY set up a nano for these guys.

I think you might need a magnifying glass for these guys though -- they're only like 4mm!


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Wow! Thanks for posting this!

It seems like all of the cool Salticids are from South America or Asia...


----------



## LordHollis

I figured its would have been fairly gross but this spider is insane looking.


----------



## ICS523

Nature is awesome!


----------



## r.avalos

Dang Nature, You Beautiful


----------



## Peter Keane

IEatBugs said:


> Wow, I absolutely despise spiders but these are amazing looking creatures.


Ditto, although I have an understanding with a few lucky arachnids to catch any loose bugs from the vivariums in my frog rooms.. These are gorgeous though! 
Peter Keane 
JungleWorld


----------



## frog dude

I thought it was humans who painted there bodies the color of their favorite team...but it turns out jumping spiders do too, and they like the Lakers. 

Awesome color contrast.


----------



## Dendroguy

boombotty said:


> I wouldn't mind a few of these on top of my tanks catching all the escapee ff's


I breed them and often see some escapees hanging around the tanks, one even caught an FF off my finger!

D


----------

